# Olympia Cremina - grouphead temps for brewing



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

For anyone with a Cremina, if you don't know it already, here's an interesting thread:

http://www.home-barista.com/levers/olympia-cremina-temperature-study-part-1-t19388.html

[there's 4 parts I think]

So the question is, what grouphead temps do you normally aim for?

T.


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Way back when, I read all that, and got myself a thermometer and got obsessed with group head temperatures. Subsequently, I chilled out a bit, and now I run my Cremina boiler between 0.8 and 0.9 bar, and the coffee tastes how I expect it to


----------



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

I use a stick-on thermo thingie midway down the group head. I get it up to its highest reading (90˚) and take shots from there. My guess is that water temperature is going to be relatively constant, so if the outside is that hot, it should not reduce water temperature much. Not completely scientific, I know, but it works.


----------



## Paolo5 (Sep 29, 2012)

I have a thermo strip near the bottom of the group before it flanges out and aim for 80C for the first shot. It works well every time.


----------

